# Getting Goats to Get Along



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This may be a crazy thought, but I've been reading a lot on goat births. I read that you can put birth fluid on your hand and let the goat lick it off to tame them down some. I wonder if the same would work on another goat. My goat Nancy does not care for my other goat Korra, who I got to be her companion. It's been like 3 months and while Nancy tolerates her, she doesn't like Korra near her or sharing attention with me. When Nancy gives birth, can I put a little on Korra and let her lick it off?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmm I would try .... U never know


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I suspect you are mistaking the reason that goats 'clean' you while they are delivering. It is because they trust you. I seriously doubt that smearing birthing fluids on a goat another goat dislikes is going to do anything other than upset the goat who is delivering and put her kids at risk because of it. I have several goats who will 'clean' me while giving birth, but I also have a lot who won't. The one's who do are girls who, for one reason or another, I've developed special relationships with and they actively seek my company.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I saw some people suggesting doing it with goats that don't trust you, to get them to trust you and accept you. I wouldn't put kids in danger and I would definitely remove the other goat if Nancy got upset. It was really just a random thought.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

What I was thinking was waiting until she was done birthing and mostly done cleaning up the kids, then bringing the other goat in for a quick lick. I suppose it's not a great idea, but I still wonder if it'd work.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

MylieD said:


> I saw some people suggesting doing it with goats that don't trust you, to get them to trust you and accept you. I wouldn't put kids in danger and I would definitely remove the other goat if Nancy got upset. It was really just a random thought.


I saw those same posts. I had 21 goats due the first part of January and figured, what the heck, I would try it. Guess what? It didn't work. The girls I already had a relationship with were licking me with or without birthing fluids on my hands. The girls whom I have yet to establish a relationship with weren't interested, regardless of how much amniotic fluid I had on me. It is a goat thing, and they are going to make up their own minds in their own time and they aren't going to be swayed by cheap tricks.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol. I like how you put that. Korra keeps trying to be by Nancy, so maybe she'll bug her into submission someday.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a very definite possibility!  :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't allow the Dominate Doe in with Momma and kids when she gives birth or put the birthing goo on the dominant Doe. It isn't a good idea. It can cause confusion and will not change the mind of a dominant Doe. She is herd queen and will not change, unless challenged and won by the dominant Doe.
She is just showing her authority. 

When you feed, make sure, they are fed separate. Just having 2 goats makes things go like that because they are a herd animal and you are part of the herd.

As long as she isn't hurting your other Doe, it is a normal thing that goats do.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I won't do it.  Nancy headbuts Korra and gets little tufts of hair, but I don't think she hurts her. It doesn't faze Korra at all. In fact, I'm pretty sure Korra enjoys teasing Nancy. She's faster and more spry these days, so she runs around Nancy, jumps on their house and stares at Nancy, then leaps down in front of her and sprints away. Korra's even challenged her a few times, but runs away (or hides behind me) when Nancy shows her horns. It's kinda funny to see. Every once in a while, Nancy gets fed up and books her pregnant butt after Korra. I do feed them separately because Nancy would hog all the food if she could.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sound like they are doing the normal goat stuff.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm getting the feeling Nancy is just doing it because of me. I can see them from my window and they are laying next to each other. Stinkers.


----------

